# Eclipse Plugin zum Erzeugen von UML Diagrammen aus Java Code



## Thomas Darimont (9. November 2005)

Hallo!

http://slimeuml.de/

 Gruß Tom


----------



## torsch2711 (10. November 2005)

Hey Tom, 

 danke für den interessanten Link, habs mal ausprobiert.
 Es erzeugt brauchbare Ergebnisse.

 So jetzt kann auch das Dokumentieren losgehen 


 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------

